# Baron fountain pen



## RollTide (Mar 26, 2008)

I made a Baron fountain pen using Deer antler. I must say, as far as writing goes, I hate this pen. It's the worst writing instrument I've made. The ink skips every half letter. Could it be the nib, the ink or both? What a dissappointment this pen has been. 

What about you Hugo? Any suggestions?


Steve


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 26, 2008)

Check out Lou's articles "Behind the Nib" in the library forum. They will tell you how to adjust and clean the nib properly.

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollTide_
> 
> I made a Baron fountain pen using Deer antler. I must say, as far as writing goes, I hate this pen. It's the worst writing instrument I've made. The ink skips every half letter. Could it be the nib, the ink or both? What a dissappointment this pen has been.
> 
> ...


It's the antler causing the skipping, didn't you read the warnings earlier about antler and water based inks?  I would trash it and start over.


----------



## RollTide (Mar 26, 2008)

Uh! Ok! and the Easter Bunny smokes pot too huh?


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you using the ink that came with the kit?  I've never had much luck with their ink.  Ink from craft supply is good but berea ink always skips for me.  I now use Private Reserve ink, but there are other brands.


----------



## mick (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George, George, George.....you know that's not right .........he's supposed to send it to me.......Antler is a known for being for lefties....
Seriously Steve, read Lou's articles....they're great, informative and easy to undersatnd.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 26, 2008)

Clean the nib as instructed in the recomended PDF. And use the good quality ink. I thought the same for a FP that I bought a Classic American from Woodcraft. And with a good going over and quality ink, it works very nice.


----------



## RollTide (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I did use the ink that came with the kit. I'll see about some better ink and give the suggested reading material a good look.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jjudge (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh my -- I've never used any ink from any kit.
(ok -- once, I tried it for 1 minute. Yuck)

Here are my notes:

- Sometimes you get a good nib from those kits, sometimes you don't.
- Nib holders made with all that plating just don't look right to me.
- Medium nibs are the default you get with the kits
- Medium nibs write too broad/wet for me

and, I've not yet learned to tune the nibs.

So, I replace the Baron/Sedona nibs + nib holders with a fine or extra-fine nib from CSUSA, here: http://tinyurl.com/3x3ytr
--and--
Put some Private Reserve Supershow Blue ink or Aurora Black in that pen.

Its SOoo much nicer.

-- joe


----------



## RollTide (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Joe. I will defintely give that a try.


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 27, 2008)

Steve i have some private reserve sherwood green in cartridges at work and a bottle of private reserve chocolate if you want to fill your converter that came with the kit. Or some tanzanite at home i can bring to work monday when we relieve.The sherwood green is the only cartridge i have that will fit the baron but the bottles are good with the convertor. Bring your pen and maybe we can get it were you like it.[8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 28, 2008)

Another good reason to switch to Jr Gents.


----------

